# When can my Spayed 6mth old girl go back to doggy daycare



## Susan Rogers (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi All,
Our girl Bailey just got spayed 13 days ago. She is 6 months old today. She typically goes to a wonderful doggy day during the week and I have kept her from going during her recovery. The reason she is at day care is my husband just got hip replacement surgery and can't take her out to go to the bathroom during the day until I get home. I don't want to leave her in the crate for over 7-8 hrs so I take her to daycare. We still have the cone on her today but want to take it off tonight. Ideally I want to take her to the doggy daycare tomorrow but am worried it may be too soon? Has anyone sent their spayed 6mth old to a daycare at 14 days and was your puppy alright?

I did call the vet and said that she should be fine tomorrow. I also called the daycare and they allow spayed girls to come back on the 12th day.

But Bailey is very active, 45lbs and I just don't want to do the wrong thing.

I would love your thoughts


----------



## kaylamontgomery (Oct 21, 2017)

I'd check with your vet. Ours told us 10 days, granted no issues appeared post-spay.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Vet clinic had a two week recovery time for spay/neuter surgery. 

Since you've called your Vet and the Daycare and they both have said she's ok to return and she's on the 13th day, sounds like she's OK to return. 

How does her incision look? If there's no redness, swelling. or any irritation she should be ok. 

You can always have your Vet check her to be sure and mention to the Daycare to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Susan Rogers (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks for your quick responses! Here is a picture of our Bailey! Cone is coming off in a couple hours when I get home. She does still have a small self dissolving stitch that is on her incision. But the incision looks great. No redness at all. And Bailey has been so active with us. Running up and down stairs, jumping when outside after going to the bathroom, getting on and off of the furniture.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Susan Rogers said:


> Thanks for your quick responses! Here is a picture of our Bailey! Cone is coming off in a couple hours when I get home. She does still have a small self dissolving stitch that is on her incision. But the incision looks great. No redness at all. And Bailey has been so active with us. Running up and down stairs, jumping when outside after going to the bathroom, getting on and off of the furniture.


I would have her checked by your vet before sending her to daycare. Spaying may be a routine operation, but it is still major surgery that involves cutting through muscles. The outer incision may look fine, but it's important for the inner damage to be properly healed too. Normally a dog should be on complete rest for two weeks: no stairs, no jumping, no getting on and off furniture. When I had my female dog spayed, she was on crate rest and leashed outings only for a full two weeks, and then on limited exercise for a further two weeks. She wasn't allowed to start agility again for six weeks.

If your pup has been jumping and running during the first two weeks, I would definitely have her checked to make sure she hasn't damaged anything.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree with ceegee. My male dog's neuter was similar to a spay because of how invasive he was, and he was on 14 days of crate rest. No jumping on/off furniture, no running, limited stairs, no walks, no off leash exercise, nothing for two weeks. If nothing else, I'd get her checked out just for peace of mind.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I also agree with ceegee and aesthetic. FWIW, I was specifically told to expect a month of recovery time: absolute minimum activity for two weeks (walks for potty, but not anything else--she was either quiet with me or in her crate), and then another two weeks before doing something like daycare. My friend who is a vet also agreed with that, mostly because if you get a hernia or wound breakdown its a PITA. I did have to work some after the first two weeks, and in that case I boarded her at my vet during the day, so she could be watched safely. She did not go to play group. I think they may have kept her in medical boarding so she was walked alone and didn't have to go down the stairs. It was a month before she was back to regular activity or play groups at daycare. There can be a lot of roughhousing at between dogs at daycare. 

When I had my appendix taken out, they told me no heavy lifting for 4 weeks. Those incisions are much smaller than the size of a spay incision relative to size. Cutting through the abdominal muscles and fascia is a big deal. Its a total hysterectomy, plus removing the ovaries. Skin incisions aren't necessarily going to break down first, but muscle and fascia can take longer to heal.

Obviously, some vets are more conservative than others. It seems like a lot of people have only waited 14 days. I know that dogs apparently heal faster than humans, but waiting for an additional 2 weeks before strenuous activity made sense to me.


----------

